# Goals



## Unkotare

What's one place (or many) you've always wanted to go but thus far never have?


For me, Bhutan.


----------



## Oddball

Normandy beachheads.

Machu Picchu.

Solomons and Vanuatu.

A summer paragliding western Europe.


----------



## syrenn

Outside of Manhattan! Every time i go..... i just never seem to make it out of manhattan! 

Frankenmuth, Michigan.... they have the largest christmas store EVA!!! 

Portland OR..... for the biggest food truck spot in the country!!! 

Hatch, NM.... for the Hatch chili festival!!!


----------



## paravani

Unkotare said:


> What's one place (or many) you've always wanted to go but thus far never have?
> 
> For me, Bhutan.



The place I always wanted to go ever since I was a teenager was Paris, France.  But now I've been there something like five times, and although I still can't get enough, well....  I've been there.

(I speak French passably well now, by the way.  Learned it mostly from African refugees here in the States, so I'm sure the Parisians think I sound like a black girl.  I did get some funny looks last time I was there.    )

Next "wish I were there" place was Venice, Italy.  We went there in April last year, after a week in Paris...  and it was a blast!

(Learned a little bit of Italian beforehand, but secondary languages include German and French... not much English, but menus are available.)

The best part of Venice was taking the "vaporetto" -- the bus boat -- to the different islands around Venice.  One island used to be a military base in WWI...  but now it's overgrown and colonized by pygmy goats.  They were put there to keep the vegetation in check...  and whoever bought them wasn't choosy, so there are all different kinds of little pygmy goats.  They have straight horns and curly horns; twisted and curved; long fur and short; shaggy and silky.  There are so many goats that we decided not to try to pass the herd even though they weren't aggressive, because we figured that as long as they were peaceful, it was in our best interest not to arouse their ire -- those horns looked sharp!

So we had a quiet picnic, just my hubby and me, on a berm that overlooked both the channel and the field where the goats were hanging out... and not another soul in sight.

That was the great thing about Venice...  if you did a little exploring, you could end up on an island totally away from the crowds.

-- Paravani


----------



## Toro

Iceland.


----------



## Caroljo

I had never been out of the country until 2010....i was 57 yrs old!  My son & family were stationed in Grafenweir (sp?) for 3 yrs and i got to go spend 2 weeks with them.  Awesome country!!!!  We got to spend a day in Prague, 2 nights in Garmish in the Alps in an old hostel.  It was great!


----------



## Unkotare

Toro said:


> Iceland.



I read somewhere that country is thinking about changing its name.


----------



## Dreamy

Several random places that are on my short list.

Ireland
Germany
Belize
Australia

Savannah Ga.
Louisville Ky. Mega Cavern & Slugger Field
Cruise to Alaska
Montana-Parks and Caverns


We hope to have visited all 50 states one day.


----------



## Mr. H.

Mecca. It's fascinated me since I was a kid. 
I'd have to uh, change a bit more than I'd like to lol.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Unkotare said:


> What's one place (or many) you've always wanted to go but thus far never have?
> 
> 
> For me, Bhutan.



Bhutan was beautiful.  Definitely worth the effort.  The air was dry as hell though.  The climb up to Tiger's Nest was brutal, especially given the country is in such high altitudes.  The flight into Paro is a gas.  

I'll be heading to Burma, Estonia, Romania and Turkey next year.  They've been on the list for awhile.  

Iceland's been on the list for a long, long time now.  I'll get there one day.


----------



## sfcalifornia

paravani said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's one place (or many) you've always wanted to go but thus far never have?
> 
> For me, Bhutan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The place I always wanted to go ever since I was a teenager was Paris, France.  But now I've been there something like five times, and although I still can't get enough, well....  I've been there.
> 
> (I speak French passably well now, by the way.  Learned it mostly from African refugees here in the States, so I'm sure the Parisians think I sound like a black girl.  I did get some funny looks last time I was there.    )
> 
> Next "wish I were there" place was Venice, Italy.  We went there in April last year, after a week in Paris...  and it was a blast!
> 
> (Learned a little bit of Italian beforehand, but secondary languages include German and French... not much English, but menus are available.)
> 
> The best part of Venice was taking the "vaporetto" -- the bus boat -- to the different islands around Venice.  One island used to be a military base in WWI...  but now it's overgrown and colonized by pygmy goats.  They were put there to keep the vegetation in check...  and whoever bought them wasn't choosy, so there are all different kinds of little pygmy goats.  They have straight horns and curly horns; twisted and curved; long fur and short; shaggy and silky.  There are so many goats that we decided not to try to pass the herd even though they weren't aggressive, because we figured that as long as they were peaceful, it was in our best interest not to arouse their ire -- those horns looked sharp!
> 
> So we had a quiet picnic, just my hubby and me, on a berm that overlooked both the channel and the field where the goats were hanging out... and not another soul in sight.
> 
> That was the great thing about Venice...  if you did a little exploring, you could end up on an island totally away from the crowds.
> 
> -- Paravani
Click to expand...


Venice and Paris are both on my "favorite places on earth" list.  Venice is just whacko and I love it.  You're right about getting away from the crowds.  Everyone seems to hang out in the same spots.  With a little bit of wandering and getting lost, it's not hard to find oneself in total solitude.  

Venice hint:  take the Vaporetto down the Grand Canal at night.  If the lights are on and the shades aren't pulled, you can get a glimpse of the stunning interiors in some of the Palazzos.


----------



## Arthur

Brazil will be my next stop.​


----------



## Spoonman

Oddball said:


> Normandy beachheads.
> 
> Machu Picchu.
> 
> Solomons and Vanuatu.
> 
> A summer paragliding western Europe.



I did Normandy this past summer.  Pretty awe inspiring. you sit their looking out and just imaginge what it must have been like. then you see the rows of grave markers and get a chilling reality.  I also had the opportunity to paraglide in Bavaria the summer before last.


----------



## Spoonman

probably New Zealand.

Someday I'd like to get to heaven too.  but i'm not rushing that one.


----------



## Rocko

Bangkok for me.


----------



## TNHarley

I have never been out of the country, so just about damn near everywhere lol. There are too many beautiful and historically relevant places I would like to visit to make a list. Especially when history is involved.


----------



## Swagger

Japan.


----------



## Brawd

New Zealand


----------



## Mr. H.

I wanna walk the walk.


----------



## Missourian

Alaska.


----------



## Pogo

Scotland
Brazil
New Zealand
Eastern Europe genearally, esp. Hungary/Czech Rep/Slovakia

Maybes:
Galapagos?
Turkey?

I've technically been to Iceland but only to get off the plane and stretch enroute to Luxembourg on Icelandair Airlines.  Had I known I'd have extra time (and taken extra money) it would have been nice to stay a few days and take the next plane.

Have been to France, England, Ireland, and several trips to Cape Breton and Québec.  I should extend to Newfoundland one of these times.

First most likely of the above: I have a friend in Cornwall who's offered a standing invitation; will prolly rent a car and drive from one end of the island to the other.


----------

